

Programming lessons I learned - jaseemabid
http://jaseemabid.github.com/07-26-2026/programming-lessons-learned.html

======
autotravis
I agree with everything except "3. Pick a real programmers[sic] editor."

You should use what is easiest for you to use (whether it's nano or a gui app
-sublime!) and not feel pressured to be shoehorned into the emacs v. vi v. vim
v. whatever, just to feel like a badass. There's a reason for this comic:
<http://xkcd.com/378/> , and that is that the entire debate is silly.

~~~
jaseemabid
> "You should use what is easiest for you to use" I agree 100% to that. If you
> put some effort into vim or emacs, it actually becomes easy to use and more
> productive than conventional editors. Its the learning curve that people
> cant tolerate, not the real editors.

